
Why I believe we ought to build a spacefaring civilisation - ericdanielski
https://jmkorhonen.net/2018/02/08/why-i-believe-we-ought-to-build-a-spacefaring-civilisation/
======
baxtr
The problem is speed of light limit. It will be very difficult to expand
beyond our solar system. Maybe that’s the reason we haven’t been visisted by
aliens yet

